# And the sun never came. (with a second color-ish edit for fun)



## JonA_CT (Apr 7, 2018)

I went out early this morning to try to see if the incoming storm would hold off just long enough to get a beautiful sunrise. It didn't.

So some lemonade?

D800, Irix 15mm f2.4, ISO 100, F/11, 30 second exposure




waterfordbeach by jwa04, on Flickr


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 7, 2018)

Drop some ice cubes in that drink, maybe add one of the little umbrellas for good measure, looks like a winner!!!


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 7, 2018)

YES!


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 7, 2018)

Cracking shot indeed.


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 7, 2018)

Hope you don't mind I played with this image a little. Really like it.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 7, 2018)

Very nice image..............


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 7, 2018)

Not presented as an improvement. 
I  was compelled to edit it a little for my favorite elements. I did some local brush adjustments to drop the blacks on some of the foreground rocks, darkened those neat parallel cracks on the left side, and brought the overall white point up a smidge. Great shot.


----------



## Peeb (Apr 7, 2018)

I love lemonade.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 7, 2018)

Nice shot. Is this with the fancy new filter?


----------



## Rick50 (Apr 7, 2018)

Nice location. Try another day.


----------



## JonA_CT (Apr 7, 2018)

Thanks everyone! I was happy to walk away with something. It was a decent walk in the dark to get here.



zulu42 said:


> Not presented as an improvement.
> I  was compelled to edit it a little for my favorite elements. I did some local brush adjustments to drop the blacks on some of the foreground rocks, darkened those neat parallel cracks on the left side, and brought the overall white point up a smidge. Great shot.
> 
> View attachment 156086



Great edit. I was in a hurry this morning and didn't do any local adjustments save for a couple of sensor specks. Your idea was definitely the direction that I wanted to go. I'll have to give a shot. Thanks for envisioning it!



SquarePeg said:


> Nice shot. Is this with the fancy new filter?



No. Unfortunately, the screw-in filter vignettes like a mofo with this lens. I'll need to invest in the filter system to do long exposure shots in the day time. Fortunately for me today, 30 seconds was the metered exposure time without a filter. 



Rick50 said:


> Nice location. Try another day.



Thanks! It's the plan, although I'll have to do it quickly with the sun angles shifting. Also, low tide is a necessity.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 7, 2018)

I like lemonade.


----------



## JonA_CT (Apr 8, 2018)

Just a different edit...I'm not sure which I like better.

For this one, I burned down the foreground rocks about half a stop, tweaked the whites up like @zulu42 suggested, and then set the black and white layer opacity to around 45%. I like the structure that the black and white layer adds to color photos. This is pretty close to the way I remember it looking...you know, if my eyes could see as well as D800 with a 30 second exposure. 




waterfordbeachedit2 by jwa04, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 8, 2018)

PS- The horizon seems tilted.


----------



## JonA_CT (Apr 8, 2018)

Distortion maybe? There’s no profile correction for this lens, but I’ll take a look later. It was locked and level on the tripod, at least initially.


----------



## razashaikh (Apr 9, 2018)

Amazing Shot.


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 14, 2018)

I like the blue filter, really makes the cloudy sky show better.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 15, 2018)

Nice shot, never heard of a Irix lens.

I like lemonade


----------



## JonA_CT (Apr 15, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> Nice shot, never heard of a Irix lens.
> 
> I like lemonade



Swiss company that has their lenses manufactured in Korea.

Fast, sharp, rectilinear ultra wides for around $500. The only catch is no AF...but who cares at 15mm, haha. Close is good enough. 

They go wider now too...I think they have an 11mm lens that manages to have 100% coverage on a full-frame sensor.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 15, 2018)

I've looked at these also, Irix 15 mm f/2.4 | Irix - The photographers dream they've gotten some good reviews. Seeing you shot, I may have to revisit them again.


----------

